# [dW-] CoD:4 Clan



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Anybody fancy making this for a bit of fun before Call of duty 4 truly dies? I still enjoy playing it so thought it would be a bit of fun if we could arrange at least 6 of us to go online and play some Ranked matches? Let me know, I'm on PS3 btw.

PSN : unheard-


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

its still going strong on pc. i think console versions lose their appeal after a while


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Still lots of people playing COD4, quite a few coming back from WaW too.

I might be interested.
Do you want to know rank etc

John


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

John-R- said:


> Still lots of people playing COD4, quite a few coming back from WaW too.
> 
> I might be interested.
> Do you want to know rank etc
> ...


Just for fun mate i'm not fussy on how good/bad anyone is!

Here's an idea of how i used to play


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

just reinstalled cod4 alongside cod5 id be up for it, dam just seen its for ps3


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i think we should set one up for the pc players on here


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

K600RYS said:


> Just for fun mate i'm not fussy on how good/bad anyone is!
> 
> Here's an idea of how i used to play


:thumb:
PSN: John-R-

I'm offshore just now so it'll be a few days before I can respond to any requests for friends etc.

John


----------

